# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  نهفات  البنات اول ما تعلمو الكمبيوتر ..

## MR.X

*البنات يوم عرفوا الكمبيوتر والنت وطلعت منهم هالاشياء والنهفات ..

يلا نتابع مع بعض...


فيه وحده دخلت محل للكمبيوتر وحكت لصاحب المحل :
لو سمحت.. بدي  ويندوز إكس بي ملون 


وهاي  وحده اول ما اشترت الجهاز مسويه حالها فااااااااهمه كتير اسم الله عليها 
وراحت للمحل وقالت بكل برود لو سمحت.. بدي حبر لشاشة ( إل جي فلاترون )


وهاي  وحده اشترت طابعه من احد المحلات وماتعرّف عليها الجهاز رجعت على المحل

ايش تتوقعوا انها قالت لصاحب المحل؟؟؟

قالت:يا عمو أنا حطيت الطابعة قدام الجهاز 3 ساعات متواصلة ومع ذلك ما تعرّف عليها !!.



هاي  وحده راحت  على الصيانه وحكتلهم جهازها مابشتغل

سالوها عن السبب ايش فيه ؟؟
قالت لا .. كان فيه فيروس ورشيت داخله بف بف 


اشي......*

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوين.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس :SnipeR (30): 

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## حلم حياتي

:SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (11):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

ههه حلوات 
شكرا

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]بنات المنتدى   <<<<<<<<<<   :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو اكس مان 

 :Eh S(15): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

ههههههههههه

والله روعة كثير

الف تحية وشكر

----------


## باريسيا

*





حلوين يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكورين على المرور 

*

----------


## دموع الورد

:7anoon:

----------


## MR.X

*مشكورين على المرور

*

----------


## ابو العبد

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## مدحت

حلوين كتير يا ربيع 
مشكور جدا

----------


## mylife079

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا ربيع

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يا حرام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

حلوين كثييييييييييييير 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكس مان صرت من الاعداء ماشي يا ربيع افندي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حلوين يا ربيييييييييييييييع 

اشي من الاخر صديق

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

اكس مان صرت من الاعداء ماشي يا ربيع افندي 



 مها

*

----------


## سناء اسماعيل امين سمرين

هاي انا هون جديدة في حدا بقدر ايساعدني

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> هاي انا هون جديدة في حدا بقدر ايساعدني


هلا اهلا وسهلا سناء

تفضلي

----------


## اجمل حب

خلينا الفهم والعبقرية للشباب يا 
x-man

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلمو ربيع عنجد حلوين 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

